# Rome Artifact vs K2 WWW



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

The Artifact is pretty much stricktly jib board. If your looking for more of an all mountain board that is more geared towards park try out the Graft from Rome, and if your looking for an all mountain that really does everything check out the Agent, or Pusher if your looking for something with a rocker. The pusher is essentially a Agent with rocker from what I understand. 

I can't really speak for K2 cause I have no personal expierence with thier product. But everyone I have ever talked to loves theirs.


----------



## eastCOASTkills (Aug 5, 2009)

yeah i think i should go with a more all around freestyle board instead of just a job board, because i dont only jib when i go to the mountain. Do you think the artifact would be bad off of jumps?


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

With the K2 line, look at the Parkstar. It is essentially a Darkstar with K2's version of rocker. It's a great park board with the ability to take it everywhere else.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2009)

I would say K2 Parkstar or Bataleon Evil Twin.


----------



## jibbherr (Jul 25, 2009)

i rode an artifact all last year and it held up around the hill.. its not ideal for hard charging and kickers but will get the job done and in reality it rides good in deeper snow but your legs will pay the price. the weapon is slightly stiffer but not by much. i wouldn,t suggest rocker on those decks for jumps though


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2009)

I have a WWW rocker and they are great man i rode it on every sort of terrain and its is the best board that i have rode yet! Good off big jumps,rails,POW because of the rocker, rode alot of trees with it and you can really whip the board easily to cruze the trees. I would recomend to any one.


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

Basically what everyone else said, they're both jibsticks, Try a rome agent or postermania or they have the new 010 agent with a rocker design I forget the name of it though. You may also like the k2 parkstar or the jibpan with rocker.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

^ i think its called the agent 1985


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Parkstar, Indoor FK, or DH2. All will do exactly what you want.


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

The Pusher is the Mod with rocker, so it's actually a true twin when the agent isn't. It has a similar flex though. WWW-Rocker is definately a jib board, but I bombed hills with it and did fine, it was just a little scary. You can ride jumps too, but it wont do ultra well. Basically it will do uber well on jibs and press like a mofo, but will be noodly at high speeds and big jumps. Before we go farther how much do you weigh and what size would you get?


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2009)

eastCOASTkills said:


> yeah i think i should go with a more all around freestyle board instead of just a job board, because i dont only jib when i go to the mountain. Do you think the artifact would be bad off of jumps?


if ur looking to cruise the mountain and go off jumps dont get the artifact or the WWW those are both basically just for jibbing, if ur gonna spend a lot of money on a board atleast get the right type, get an all mountain freestyle board not a jib noodle.


----------



## SummitAtSnoq (Oct 26, 2008)

Parkstar ftw.


----------

